# My heat transfered t-shirts are bleeding



## hasade (Apr 19, 2006)

i need help. i just started t-shirt business but my first productions bleeded and also faded after one wash. i am using the mighty press heat press from the imprintable ware house. i used HP 6200 inkjet printer, HP inkjet ink number 95 and inkjet transfer paper. i will like to know the best printer, ink and transfer paper i need for good and durable heat transfer. i will really appreciate it if someone could advice me on what to do. i have searched through the forum but could not get the answer i needed. thanks.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

i think most people recommend using an Epson printer with Magic Mix or the Durabrite inks.

Personally I'm using a Canon Pixma with the standard inks and it doesn't bleed, but I understand that it's kind of "hit and miss" with non-Epson printers as to what works and what doesn't.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with the comments about the epson & the pigment based inks, also keep in mind that to eliminate/limit bleeding you should print with a lower DPI usually no more than 330 or 360 and be sure to let your print dry before pressing it (I have some customers that let them dry for 24hrs).


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Think it could be a paper and printer setting issue as well. I've read on these forums that some experience bleeding if the resolution or print setting is set too high.


----------



## hasade (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you very much for your responses. i think i will try the epson printer. but i need to know which type and what kind of transfer paper to use. i will also try the other suggestions about the print setting because i notice that the black ink in my design did not bleed only the colored did.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The type of paper depends on the color of your tees.. For Lights I use iron all from new Milford and for darks I am using jet dark from Coastal Business. You do need the epson printer with pigment ink a c88 will cost about 80 dollars. I am also an ex Epson rep so I know about printers. I used to work with an HP rep at best buy demoing our printers. I would keep a jar of water with a picture I printed that day on plain paper in the jar. No ink came off that paper. If a customer wanted me to try the same thing with an HP the rep, who became a friend would just look at me like he wanted to run because he knew what was going to happen.. I just smiled and did it. Then I would ask him if he would like a sip of my grape juice which was the color of the water after I place the HP picture in my water.. gee that was fun.. I do have an evil side..


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hasade said:


> because i notice that the black ink in my design did not bleed only the colored did.


It's _possible_ that the black ink in your printer is pigment ink, and the colours dye. Someone mentioned on the forums a while ago that HP have apparently been doing a pigment black for a little while, so you _may_ happen to have been using that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Personally I'm using a Canon Pixma with the standard inks and it doesn't bleed


I have a Canon Pixma printer...does that mean I could print heat transfers? 

All this talk about transfers has me wanting to test it out


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL, Rodney, it couldn't hurt to try! As I said, I don't get any bleeding with mine and my boys have been wearing my botch-up's for months. Recently though, someone sent me a sample printed with MagicMix inks, and I have to say I think those are definitely better in terms of colour "pop" (not that mine are utterly horrible or anything, but I think there is a difference in quality).

But to have a play with you certainly get OK results from the Pixma (well, I do anyway). In fact, someone on a Yahoo group I'm on told me apparently the black ink in the Pixma *is* pigment based. Not sure about the colours, but as I said, I don't notice any bleeding.


----------

